# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Kate Ramsay (Ashleigh Brewer)

## alan45

Neighbours' Kate Ramsay has more turbulent times ahead in the coming months as her personal life takes some dramatic new twists.

In the UK, viewers will soon see an emotional Kate share a shock kiss with student Noah Parkin (Orpheus Pledger) after finally discovering that her ex-boyfriend Brennan is dead.

Kate's mistake is expected to lead into a big new storyline as she loses her job and friends. Deciding to spend time away from Erinsborough, Kate heads to Far North Queensland - where she meets new love interest Dominic Emmerson, played by former Home and Away actor Lincoln Lewis.

Having just finished filming the special episodes in Port Douglas, Ashleigh Brewer - who plays Kate - recently caught up with Digital Spy for a quick chat about what's to come.

What has Orpheus been like to work with on the Kate and Noah storyline?
"He has been great. I thought he held the character really well and it looks fantastic on screen. I really enjoyed working with him."

What can you tell us about filming the special Queensland episodes?
"It was really different being on location in another state and Port Douglas is just gorgeous. I had a fantastic time and I think it's a great story. I really enjoyed seeing Kate let her guard down."

Had you met Lincoln Lewis before working with him on the Queensland story?
"Yes, I've known him since I was 12, we worked on a kids' show called The Sleepover Club. It was nice to work with him again."

Does Kate strike up a romance with Lincoln's character Dominic, or is it more of a friendship?
"Oh, it's definitely a romance!"

What were the scripts like for the Queensland episodes?
"They were really well-written, which you can always tell when it comes out easily, flows like a conversation and you're not thinking 'Okay, the next line is…' I loved the story because you have what is happening with Kate and Dominic, and then there is Paul trying to drag her back to the life she wants to escape from."



Â© Channel 5

Pictured: Ashleigh and Lincoln filming together on-location.

We've heard that Kate is going to find herself quite isolated from her family and friends in the upcoming story. How easy will it be to get her life back on track?
"It won't! She is really lost at the moment and I'm not sure where she is heading in that sense, but I think it will take some time for her to find herself again, that's if she wants to."

We saw Scott McGregor bow out from the role of Brennan earlier this year. Are you still in touch with him?
"Yes, he is in Melbourne and a close friend of mine, and also with a lot of the cast, so we all see each other socially which is nice. He is doing well and heading overseas again shortly."

Some fans are holding out hope that Brennan's death is just a con as part of the witness protection scheme. Would you perhaps like Scott to return at some point in another shock twist?
"Apart from hearing every day from fans via Twitter it could potentially be a scam, I think it would be a great little twist even if he is back for a guest role, but I wonder if that would be too predictable? I do know there are no plans to bring Brennan back in the near future but I guess you never know."

On a separate note, what do you think of Sophie's dramatic new look which was recently unveiled?
"I think it is great, so different from Kaiya and I'm sure it works for her as an actor to bring on the new-found attitude that Sophie has adopted."

What else can you tell us about what's coming up for Kate?
"She is lost and trying to find herself, and it's not going to be an easy path for her, lots more ups and downs to come, and the people around her may have to adjust to the new Kate. And she has new hair!"

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

Neighbours star Ashleigh Brewer has revealed that her character Kate Ramsay will be "torn" and "confused" when ex-boyfriend Mark Brennan makes his shock return to Erinsborough.

Kate is dating new neighbour Mason Turner (Taylor Glockner) when Brennan arrives back later this year.


Brennan (Scott McGregor) was thought to have died in witness protection in 2011, so his unexpected reappearance will turn Kate's whole world upside down.

Brewer told Digital Spy of the upcoming storyline: "I think it was great to bring Mark back. There are so many unanswered questions - not only for Kate but also for the viewers. We all became good friends with Scott when he was here last, so it was great to have him back, although it was too short.

"Kate is in absolute shock when Mark returns - it really rocks her. She has worked very hard to move on and now things are just starting to work with Mason, so it's a very confusing time. She's torn.

"The feelings are definitely still there between Kate and Mark but lots has changed, so who knows what will happen?"

Scott McGregor has already filmed his return scenes as Mark and will be back on screen for a month.

Asked whether the actor is likely to return permanently in the future, Brewer replied: "I can't really answer that, but he certainly has a lot on the go at the moment. Now we have established he is alive, there is no stopping him making a return visit, and that happens a lot on Neighbours."

On the current Kate and Mason pairing, she continued: "Kate is certainly attracted to Mason's cavalier attitude which is quite different from her, so he is intriguing. I think she is enjoying the attention and let's face it, she hasn't had a lot of luck on the love front lately! I think they have potential as a couple."

Brewer also teased another big storyline on the horizon for Kate, hinting that things will be getting even more complicated for her.

She said: "This [story] also involves her love life and the repercussions of a 'moment' she has with someone and how this impacts on other people."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 6.30pm on Eleven in Australia

----------


## alan45

Neighbours star Ashleigh Brewer has revealed that her character Kate Ramsay will be "torn" and "confused" when ex-boyfriend Mark Brennan makes his shock return to Erinsborough.

Kate is dating new neighbour Mason Turner (Taylor Glockner) when Brennan arrives back later this year.


Brennan (Scott McGregor) was thought to have died in witness protection in 2011, so his unexpected reappearance will turn Kate's whole world upside down.

Brewer told Digital Spy of the upcoming storyline: "I think it was great to bring Mark back. There are so many unanswered questions - not only for Kate but also for the viewers. We all became good friends with Scott when he was here last, so it was great to have him back, although it was too short.

"Kate is in absolute shock when Mark returns - it really rocks her. She has worked very hard to move on and now things are just starting to work with Mason, so it's a very confusing time. She's torn.

"The feelings are definitely still there between Kate and Mark but lots has changed, so who knows what will happen?"

Scott McGregor has already filmed his return scenes as Mark and will be back on screen for a month.

Asked whether the actor is likely to return permanently in the future, Brewer replied: "I can't really answer that, but he certainly has a lot on the go at the moment. Now we have established he is alive, there is no stopping him making a return visit, and that happens a lot on Neighbours."

On the current Kate and Mason pairing, she continued: "Kate is certainly attracted to Mason's cavalier attitude which is quite different from her, so he is intriguing. I think she is enjoying the attention and let's face it, she hasn't had a lot of luck on the love front lately! I think they have potential as a couple."

Brewer also teased another big storyline on the horizon for Kate, hinting that things will be getting even more complicated for her.

She said: "This [story] also involves her love life and the repercussions of a 'moment' she has with someone and how this impacts on other people."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 6.30pm on Eleven in Australia

----------


## Perdita

already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ge3#post791253

----------


## Perdita

Ashleigh Brewer has admitted that she had doubts about Kate Ramsay's latest romance storyline.

The actress's character is currently growing closer to Erinsborough newcomer Mason Turner, played by Taylor Glockner. However, Brewer was unsure about Kate's decision to get involved with a younger guy.

She told PA: "When I was first told about that storyline I was a little hesitant, because it's the younger boy thing and she's been through that with Noah, that kid at school.

"I'd say to Kate, 'Don't'. Which was what I tried to say to the producers. But it's different, he's very cheeky and it takes its timeâ¦ He's really fun and opposites attract there and she just dives in."

Brewer added that she thinks Kate is best-suited to her ex-boyfriend Mark Brennan, but knows a long-term future for them isn't possible unless she leaves the soap.

Scott McGregor, who played Brennan, filmed a guest stint earlier this year but is now thought to be busy with other commitments again.

Brewer said: "Mark Brennan is great for Kate and I still wish they ended up together, but if they did, they'd have to stay together and then that's the end of Kate!"

Neighbours will air Mark's return scenes in a few weeks' time

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours actress Ashleigh Brewer is to leave her role as Kate Ramsay.

The 22-year-old announced the news in Australian magazine TV Week.

Show bosses also verified the story on Neighbours' official Twitter page.

Brewer is thought to be bowing out to pursue other acting projects. Details of the timing and storyline for her exit will be revealed in due course.

Fans already know that there are dramatic times ahead for Kate as her one-night stand with Kyle Canning is exposed and her on-off boyfriend Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) makes another return to Ramsay Street.

Brewer joined Ramsay Street in May 2009, alongside on-screen siblings Harry (Will Moore) and Sophie (Kaiya Jones).

The casting marked a return for the Ramsays, who had been absent from Neighbours for over a decade.

----------

lizann (10-03-2014), tammyy2j (11-11-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

She might get a nice happy ending exit with Mark as he is returning

----------


## Perdita

I am hoping that too .... but won't hold my breath  lol

----------


## lizann

i cant wait for her to leave she has become very unlikable and annoying

----------

Louisa Marshall (06-02-2014)

----------


## Louisa Marshall

I completely agree! She has become so annoying. Plus I am sick to death of her wardrobe- can she not wear anything other than brightly-coloured shift dresses?!  :Smile:

----------

lizann (10-03-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

> She might get a nice happy ending exit with Mark as he is returning


Kate and Mark don't leave together. Mark is staying after kate leaves. Scott McGregor is still filming.

----------


## gillyH1981

> She might get a nice happy ending exit with Mark as he is returning


Kate and Mark don't leave together. Mark is staying after kate leaves. Scott McGregor is still filming.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Kate Ramsay will be left shocked when she is confronted by Brennan's former girlfriend Sienna. 

Fans were introduced to Sienna in Brennan's online webisode series, which is available to watch via Neighbours' official YouTube page.

After finally accepting her true feelings for Brennan, Kate (Ashleigh Brewer) is left devastated when she heads over to his house to find Sienna already there.

Kate immediately misreads the situation and assumes that Brennan (Scott McGregor) has invited Sienna to Ramsay Street because they are back together. 

Kate sees that Brennan is back
Â© Channel 5
Kate and Brennan in Neighbours

However, when Brennan catches up with her later, he tries to assure Kate that this is not the case but she gives him the cold shoulder once again and pretends she isn't bothered.

Determined not to give up, Brennan is firm with Sienna about their future, explaining that he is still in love with his ex-girlfriend, who Sienna soon realises is Kate.

Furious, Sienna then shocks Kate by turning up at her house demanding that she set Brennan free so they can get back together.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2vZGKWOQJ

----------


## lizann

he deserves a better partner i.e. me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Paul Robinson will be left furious next month when he discovers that his niece Kate Ramsay has rekindled her relationship with Mark Brennan.

Kate (Ashleigh Brewer) chooses to go against Paul's advice and reconcile with Brennan (Scott McGregor) as she finally decides to be honest about her feelings.

Adamant that all Brennan has ever done is bring Kate unhappiness, Paul is determined that the couple should stay apart, leaving Kate nervous about his reaction.

Hoping to put Paul in a good mood before breaking the news, Kate invites him to dinner. However, Paul inadvertently walks in on Kate and Brennan on the sofa together and is furious.

Paul tries to convince Kate that Brennan will make her miserable again, before telling Brennan that he is not welcome in his house.

However, Paul is left devastated when Kate stands by Brennan and walks out as well. Will Paul eventually come to terms with their relationship?

Paul catches Mark and Kate together
Â© Channel 5
Paul catches Mark and Kate together

Paul walks in on Mark and Kate 
Â© Channel 5
Paul walks in on Mark and Kate

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 8 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## lizann

she is suppose to get shot after accepting mark's marriage proposal

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she does and I think she might not survive, might be her exit storyline

----------


## tammyy2j

Neighbours will air dramatic scenes next month as one of the show's regular characters is shot.

Kate Ramsay will be the unlucky victim and her life is left hanging in the balance just moments after she has agreed to marry her on-off boyfriend Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor).

The shocking incident takes place on Kate's birthday, which turns out to be full of surprises.

The schoolteacher's younger sister Sophie (Kaiya Jones) pays her an unexpected visit for her special day, while Brennan adds to the excitement by asking Kate to meet him at Lassiter's Lake for a special gift.

When Kate turns up to see Brennan as planned, she is delighted as he proposes to her and immediately says yes. However, the day takes a horrifying turn for the worse when a mystery shot rings out and Kate suddenly collapses into Brennan's arms.

The terrifying moment comes as Danni Ferguson's dangerous ex-boyfriend Stephen Montague is back in the area, wanting revenge against her friends for thwarting his recent attempt to kidnap her.

While actress Ashleigh Brewer, who plays Kate, has left Neighbours after five years in the role, show bosses are keeping tight-lipped about whether the shock shooting will be her exit plot.

Neighbours fans will see whether Kate survives when the scenes air next week in Australia and on April 21 on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

lizann (08-04-2014)

----------


## Mirjam

I hope she survives!

----------

Ruffed_lemur (03-04-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I hope she survives!


Me too!  Would be awful if she didn't.

----------


## Mirjam

I agree, it would be nice if one day she can come back, maybe for when Brennan is leaving.

----------


## lizann

let her die

----------

Perdita (05-04-2014)

----------


## jamezzz981

Please read this,
(BEWARE SPOILERS FOR UK VIEWERS)



If you watched the latest episode of Neighbours, you'll know that Kate got shot. At the end of the episode, we saw Kate's life go by then saw Brennan holding Kate . This implies that Kate may be dead but, a special hint from the Neighbours spoiler pictures may say otherwise. One of the pictures on the Gallery 6856-6860 has a picture of Georgia with the caption:
Georgia aids a dear friend in their recovery...
This is telling us that Kate survived and is slowly recovering. One might argue that she does die due to Ash Brewer leaving but that doesn't mean she has to die... right?

----------


## jamezzz981

Please read this,
(BEWARE SPOILERS FOR UK VIEWERS)



If you watched the latest episode of Neighbours, you'll know that Kate got shot. At the end of the episode, we saw Kate's life go by then saw Brennan holding Kate . This implies that Kate may be dead but, a special hint from the Neighbours spoiler pictures may say otherwise. One of the pictures on the Gallery 6856-6860 has a picture of Georgia with the caption:
Georgia aids a dear friend in their recovery...
This is telling us that Kate survived and is slowly recovering. One might argue that she does die due to Ash Brewer leaving but that doesn't mean she has to die... right?

----------


## macisal

i think they mean chris cause he got attacked by montague...

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have released new pictures showing the shocking moment that Kate Ramsay is shot on her birthday.

Kate, played by Ashleigh Brewer, is enjoying the happiest day of her life when events suddenly take a devastating turn.

Georgia calls for an ambulance
Â© Channel 5
Georgia calls for an ambulance

Viewers will see that Kate's birthday is full of surprises as her younger sister Sophie (Kaiya Jones) and old friend Zeke Kinski (Matthew Werkmeister) both return to Erinsborough to celebrate with her.

Kate is also overjoyed when her boyfriend Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) proposes to her at Lassiter's Lake.



While Kate quickly accepts the proposal, her happiness is short-lived when a mystery shot rings out and she suddenly goes limp in Mark's arms.

In deep shock, Mark rushes Kate back to the Lassiter's complex so that she can get emergency medical attention.

----------


## Moniqorange

Devastated  :Sad:  sitting in the couch with a box of tissues!!

----------


## jamezzz981

SPOILERS:

Kate dies in the episode 6857. The paramedics are unable to regain Kate to consciousness and she dies at the scene. What a terrible way to kill her off and the episode is so rushed but the funeral is very emotional.

----------


## jamezzz981

SPOILERS:

Kate dies in the episode 6857. The paramedics are unable to regain Kate to consciousness and she dies at the scene. What a terrible way to kill her off and the episode is so rushed but the funeral is very emotional.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> SPOILERS:
> 
> Kate dies in the episode 6857. The paramedics are unable to regain Kate to consciousness and she dies at the scene. What a terrible way to kill her off and the episode is so rushed but the funeral is very emotional.


How awful!  :Sad:  

Sounds like a time moves forward episode.  I hope she comes back as a ghost for a while.

----------


## SitComFan

A few things about this storyline don't add up. The guy who plays Brennan said in an interview on This Morning that Kate's exit would be "up there with the best TV there is", an opinion few people appear to share if the hype on Facebook is anything to go by. Shot, pronounced dead and then funeral over in an episode is hardly a spectacular exit.

Frankly I think it was a rushed, mediocre and hopelessly derivative stock plot. It's been done before even on Neighbours more than once. As for being the "best TV" well I Have to say Eastenders (though I've not watched it for years) has done better many times - Martine McCutcheon's departure was more dramatic and half the country was in mourning. As soap plots go the Jordache patio plot in Brookside was legendary in comparison.

Quite a few inconsistencies though - if you look at the quick scene where the stretcher with the sheet over is brought into the hospital it appears there is no body in it. Nor was there any blood on Kate's dress but you'd expect a lot of bleeding to die 5 minutes after being shot. Brennan was a trained cop so he would know not to move someone who was just shot and the paramedics  would have tried a defibrilator. When Karl sees Brennan in the hospital he just looks at him sympathetically and walks through the door, surely he would have gone up and spoken to him. What about the headstone planted and the grave grown over so quickly.

Also Kyle sees a car that looks like Montague's drive past his yard just after Kate walks away. Surely he would have phoned Matt and Brennan right away, police would be crawling all over the place and Brennan would have been more on edge after the threatening text he received.

So what I think is going to happen now - Brennan is going to go after Montague, catch up with him and in a rage end up killing him and his leaving the show will be to prison on a murder conviction. Also it will transpire that Montague was somewhere else and it was in fact Brennan's psycho ex who shot Kate (so we'll have two murder trials - again straight out of the stock plot filing cabinet). Remember what she said about not being afraid of heights when she confronted Kate in the penthouse.

I don't think it can be a dream as some are suggesting because whoever is dreaming would have to know Doug and know about Cody (so I think that means only Paul or Lou).

It can't be a witness protection/faked death setup to draw Montague out either because Brennan, Kate, the paramedics and of course the mystery shooter would all have to be in on it.

So either the writers and producers couldn't be arsed with this and wanted to do it quickly and go home one Friday or they have a really clever twist up their sleeve. Experience would suggest the former.

----------


## SitComFan

A few things about this storyline don't add up. The guy who plays Brennan said in an interview on This Morning that Kate's exit would be "up there with the best TV there is", an opinion few people appear to share if the hype on Facebook is anything to go by. Shot, pronounced dead and then funeral over in an episode is hardly a spectacular exit.

Frankly I think it was a rushed, mediocre and hopelessly derivative stock plot. It's been done before even on Neighbours more than once. As for being the "best TV" well I Have to say Eastenders (though I've not watched it for years) has done better many times - Martine McCutcheon's departure was more dramatic and half the country was in mourning. As soap plots go the Jordache patio plot in Brookside was legendary in comparison.

Quite a few inconsistencies though - if you look at the quick scene where the stretcher with the sheet over is brought into the hospital it appears there is no body in it. Nor was there any blood on Kate's dress but you'd expect a lot of bleeding to die 5 minutes after being shot. Brennan was a trained cop so he would know not to move someone who was just shot and the paramedics  would have tried a defibrilator. When Karl sees Brennan in the hospital he just looks at him sympathetically and walks through the door, surely he would have gone up and spoken to him. What about the headstone planted and the grave grown over so quickly.

Also Kyle sees a car that looks like Montague's drive past his yard just after Kate walks away. Surely he would have phoned Matt and Brennan right away, police would be crawling all over the place and Brennan would have been more on edge after the threatening text he received.

So what I think is going to happen now - Brennan is going to go after Montague, catch up with him and in a rage end up killing him and his leaving the show will be to prison on a murder conviction. Also it will transpire that Montague was somewhere else and it was in fact Brennan's psycho ex who shot Kate (so we'll have two murder trials - again straight out of the stock plot filing cabinet). Remember what she said about not being afraid of heights when she confronted Kate in the penthouse.

I don't think it can be a dream as some are suggesting because whoever is dreaming would have to know Doug and know about Cody (so I think that means only Paul or Lou).

It can't be a witness protection/faked death setup to draw Montague out either because Brennan, Kate, the paramedics and of course the mystery shooter would all have to be in on it.

So either the writers and producers couldn't be arsed with this and wanted to do it quickly and go home one Friday or they have a really clever twist up their sleeve. Experience would suggest the former.


[Don't know why that post duplicated but I can't delete it]

----------


## Perdita

Digital Spy caught up with one of our favourite soap actresses this week as we chatted to Neighbours star Eve Morey about future storylines for her character Sonya Rebecchi.

The first part of the Q&A went live yesterday, focusing on the marriage troubles ahead for Sonya and Toadie, as well as the upcoming departure of their son Callum. If you haven't read Part One yet, catch up here.

Here in Part Two, we hear more from Eve about another big event ahead in Erinsborough and more!

Australian Neighbours fans have seen high drama with Kate's shooting this week, but we know there's another big story on the way where Stephen Montague returns and the whole of Ramsay Street has to be put under lockdown! What can we expect?
"That was a really full-on storyline. When I first read it on the page, I didn't actually give it the weight of what it was until I got to the Street for filming. There were all these police officers in the scenes and we were all fenced in. I was like, 'Oh my God! This is huge!' I knew that the emotional stakes needed to be high.

"It's a storyline where Sonya ends up fearing for Callum's life, so I was thinking, 'Come on, get into gear Eve!' Sonya can be a bit nutty when it comes to Callum. He's the one thing she has no rational brain about. When he's in danger, she tends to lose it a bit - and that's what eventuates when Callum is taken by Montague and held hostage…"

Jason Herbison is now the main producer in charge of Neighbours. What's it like to have a new boss?
"It's been really great because Jason has a writing background and he loves the show. He knows the storylines so well, so you can go in and have really awesome and detailed character conversations with him. That's really wonderful, and he's also really open to suggestions and our opinions on things. He knows it's important to keep the characters' integrity in check, so it's been great."

After years on the show together, you finally had a storyline with James Mason (Chris) recently. Were you glad to work with him properly at last?
"It was really awesome! It's funny that we've been on the show for the same length of time, but our characters didn't really have anything to do with each other until this storyline. James is such a sweetheart and so gorgeous, but the funny thing was that all Chris seemed to do in the first part of that storyline was yell at Sonya the whole time! 

"It was quite funny having to do that intense stuff with James, but then it was also really nice to do a storyline which deals with very relevant issues. The writers have done a lot with Sonya and her addiction, but here we were able to show what it's like for people who have to support those with addictions. I think that was great. 

"It's also nice for myself and James, because our characters have a history now and we're generally more familiar with each other as characters when we see each other on the Street, which is nice."

Chris tells Sonya to butt out of his life.
Â© Channel 5
Sonya and Chris have recently clashed

Next year will be 20 years since Toadie first joined Neighbours. Do you hope the producers have a big storyline planned to celebrate?
"I do - as long as it's not any type of affair, it'll be a great storyline! (Laughs.) It's 20 years for Karl and Susan this year, and then 20 years next year for Ryan [Moloney, who plays Toadie]. That's crazy! I hope that we really get to celebrate The Toad in all of his glory by doing a lot of fun and zany stuff, like the things that he used to be able to get away with!"

How do you feel about Neighbours' 30th anniversary approaching next year?
"It's pretty surreal that it'll have been on for 30 years! Recently we've been having a lot of guests coming through from the old-school Neighbours and you really feel like you're part of an institution when that happens. We're all part of the same world and the same show, which is really cool. 

"I think it'd be great to celebrate the show and what it's done. The amount of people that Neighbours has employed over the years is really wonderful, so it'd be great to celebrate that."

After you suggested that Neighbours should explore eating disorder storylines last year, were you pleased with the end results?
"I was incredibly proud of those storylines. I thought that one storyline is great, but then to bookend it with another facet of eating disorders with the character of Josie was wonderful. 

"Both Ariel [Kaplan, who plays Imogen] and Madison [Daniel, who plays Josie] did such a beautiful job. It's times like that when you're really proud to be on the show, because it's not only creating stories that are interesting to watch, but it also has a high social purpose. I think that's a really important thing to aim towards."

Imogen admits she has a problem
Â© Channel 5
Imogen had an eating disorder story last year

Lots of fans are looking forward to the arrival of Scott and Charlene's son Daniel. Have you had any scenes with him yet?
"I haven't had any interaction with him in scenes yet! Last week we filmed a scene where we were in the same place but we didn't speak to each other. In the next filming block, I finally talk to him. 

"I think there are certain things about our characters that are quite similar, so we serve a similar function in scenes. I'm sure you'll understand that more when you get to know who he is. As a result, you don't always need Daniel and Sonya in the same scenes!"

Scarlett who plays baby Nell is turning into a real scene-stealer! 
"I love that! I got to work with Scarlett today and she's so great. She just brings so much more life to a scene, and we're able to engage and improvise with her. If she does something such as yawn in a scene or says something, we respond to that and try to incorporate it, which keeps the scene moving forward. That makes it so much more real and organic. 

"I also think that Nell has helped to make the Rebecchis so much more like a real family, and that has also upped the stakes when things go wrong. We've just been so lucky - we've got the perfect baby! I don't know how we did it, but it's great!"

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I don't like the thought of this episode at all.  Maybe I'll give Kate's exit a miss.  :Sad:

----------


## SitComFan

I've read that with the makeover to Charlies Bar its name is going to be changed back to the Waterhole.

I would have thought since Paul wanted Kate to help him redesign it he would have name it "Kate's Bar" or just "Kate's" in her memory. 

I wonder does this lend credence to the circulating theories she (or Chris) is in a coma and dreaming?

Also the impression seems to be that the shooter actually intended to shoot Brennan so why is he not in witness protection like Danni until the culprit is caught since presumably he may still be a target?

----------


## lizann

> SPOILERS:
> 
> Kate dies in the episode 6857. The paramedics are unable to regain Kate to consciousness and she dies at the scene. What a terrible way to kill her off and the episode is so rushed but the funeral is very emotional.


the acting was brutal especially from brennan

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> the acting was brutal especially from brennan


I've got to admit that I was laughing at Brennan's grief-stricken "acting" during the funeral scenes  :Big Grin: 

It was moving overall though, I thought.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Stefan Dennis has told Digital Spy that there will be "incredibly dramatic ramifications" when Kate Ramsay's killer is revealed later this year.

Viewers have been left to speculate over who murdered Kate after she was shot at Lassiter's Lake in a tragic turn of events on UK screens this week.

Ramsay Street's residents currently believe that Stephen Montague was the killer, acting out of revenge due to his animosity with Kate's fiancÃ© Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor). However, other possible suspects will become clear in future episodes.

Dennis, who plays Kate's uncle Paul Robinson, told Digital Spy: "Viewers will be very surprised when they find out who shot Kate. Then they'll be even more surprised when they discover why the person who killed her did it.

"There are also some incredibly dramatic ramifications which come from that. There's some pretty exciting viewing coming up regarding this storyline over the next couple of months."

The next big incident to hit Erinsborough is only two weeks away on UK screens, as Ramsay Street has to be put under lockdown when Montague returns and clashes with Brennan.

Asked whether the show's producers are trying to make the show more dramatic this year, Dennis replied: "They're trying to juggle both things. They're trying to bring it back to the original Neighbours and what made it such a success in the beginning. 

"That means bringing back the strength of the families, friends and the community within the Street. But at the same time, it can't all be cheesy and squeaky clean because that'd be boring television, so they've got to inject the drama as well.

"It's a very, very difficult situation for the producers and the networks, because Neighbours has a 6.30pm timeslot in Australia, so they're incredibly strict about what we're allowed to get away with. It's a really difficult task for the producers to juice it up while keeping within the boundaries that have been set for them. 

"I think they're doing it quite successfully at the moment, though, because the ratings are picking up all the time. Neighbours is the only show in Australia that started out low, went to incredible highs, and then slowly came right down to the point where people thought it was going to end, but then started on an upward surge again. 

"No other show in Australia has ever done that. For a show to be brought back literally from the brink to the success it's enjoying at the moment is another history-making thing that the show has done."

Dennis also declined to reveal whether Paul will ever make peace with Brennan after blaming him for Kate's death.

He said: "I can't give that away because that's a big part of the ongoing whodunnit storyline that's going to play out over the next couple of months. Let's just say they come to a compromise."

----------


## jamezzz981

WARNING: THIS POST MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS THAT MAY END UP BEING TRUE. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS MY OPINION AND IS NOT TRUE.

The main mystery on everyone's tongue now is who shot Kate Ramsay? Stephen Montague has recently been ruled out due to him giving and alibi that turned out to be true. The next suspect that everyone is thinking of is Sienna - Brennan's ex. However, you may have remembered this article...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...te-Ramsay.html

In here, Paul and Terese (Stefan and Rebekah) drop a clue as to who shot Kate. The clue is that you see the person who shot her in the episode. This still leaves most of the cast of Neighbours and Sienna. However, there is one scene in the whole episode that only stuck out to me that may reveal who shot Kate. This mystery lies in the episode when Chris is knocked unconscious. The link to the part of the episode I am talking about can be found on this link. 




Go to about 30 seconds in the video. At this point, we see Chris facing Montague. Notice here that there is a bald man in black sitting in the seat. This man has been known as Victor Cleary. Victor is related to Gus Cleary who was murdered by Paul Robinson in the 2004 Lassiters bushfire. Notice the pants that he is wearing. He is wearing a blackish-greyish tracksuit pants. 

Now keep watching and carefully look at the scene when Chris is hit by the sack. You'll notice the pants on the person is the same as the bald man sitting at the table. Montague's pants are jeans therefore it couldn't have been him that hit Chris. While this doesn't prove he shot Kate, he was around the area at the time of the shooting and Stefan did say in the interview that the killer is seen in the episode.

So what do you guys think of my theory? Do you think that it may be related the killing of Gus Cleary? Leave your thoughts!

----------

Perdita (29-04-2014)

----------


## Carrieb4

Interesting!! I did think it was Sienna but after this, you have changed my mind! Incredible how if this is true, that they can bring back the past from 10 years ago!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yes, very interesting and could well be right!

----------


## jamezzz981

Continuing on from my last post...
If you look at the bald man on the table, you'll see that he has a sack under his feet. We can assume that this is the same sack that Chris was hit by. Also, in the credits of the UK screening of the shooting episode, Victor's name is in the episode's cast which therefore means he is a possible suspect and probably Kate's killer. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2014)

----------


## jamezzz981

Continuing on from my last post...
If you look at the bald man on the table, you'll see that he has a sack under his feet. We can assume that this is the same sack that Chris was hit by. Also, in the credits of the UK screening of the shooting episode, Victor's name is in the episode's cast which therefore means he is a possible suspect and probably Kate's killer. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.

----------


## Dazzle

> Continuing on from my last post...
> If you look at the bald man on the table, you'll see that he has a sack under his feet. We can assume that this is the same sack that Chris was hit by. Also, in the credits of the UK screening of the shooting episode, Victor's name is in the episode's cast which therefore means he is a possible suspect and probably Kate's killer. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


You're right, it's almost certainly him that hit Chris.

It'll be interesting if it turns out to be Paul's fault that Kate was murdered after the way he's been ranting about Brennan being to blame.  I wonder how Paul will cope with the guilt?

I wish I hadn't read your post now but you did warn about spoilers so it's my fault!  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (30-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

why is Imogen so upset over kate they were never good mates

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> why is Imogen so upset over kate they were never good mates


  She seems quite sensitive, and I think it just shocked her so much, the way it happened.

----------


## jamezzz981

> You're right, it's almost certainly him that hit Chris.
> 
> It'll be interesting if it turns out to be Paul's fault that Kate was murdered after the way he's been ranting about Brennan being to blame.  I wonder how Paul will cope with the guilt?
> 
> I wish I hadn't read your post now but you did warn about spoilers so it's my fault!


Haha thats ok. Don't forget, this is what I think and many people online think and may not be true so don't worry  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2014)

----------


## jamezzz981

> You're right, it's almost certainly him that hit Chris.
> 
> It'll be interesting if it turns out to be Paul's fault that Kate was murdered after the way he's been ranting about Brennan being to blame.  I wonder how Paul will cope with the guilt?
> 
> I wish I hadn't read your post now but you did warn about spoilers so it's my fault!


Haha thats ok. Don't forget, this is what I think and many people online think and is not true so don't worry.

----------


## SitComFan

One thing that still confuses me.

In the behind the scenes video clip on the set at the shooting scene, Sophie (well the actress who plays her) said that she was back for Kate's Wedding.

Okay as far as we can tell the wedding isn't going to happen and when Sophie came back for Kate's Birthday Mark hadn't yet proposed to her. 

So why mention a wedding then?

----------


## SitComFan

One thing that still confuses me.

In the behind the scenes video clip on the set at the shooting scene, Sophie (well the actress who plays her) said that she was back for Kate's Wedding.

Okay as far as we can tell the wedding isn't going to happen and when Sophie came back for Kate's Birthday Mark hadn't yet proposed to her. 

So why mention a wedding then?

----------


## tammyy2j

> why is Imogen so upset over kate they were never good mates


I think she has a crush on Mark  :Stick Out Tongue:  and who can blame her

----------

lizann (08-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Louisa Marshall

I'm so over Imogen running around in her silly shorts and wedge heel sandals. I wish she would bore off. And all this nonsense with Daniel and her arguing / Imogen shouting her head off and overacting is more than a little tedious!

----------

kayuqtuq (15-05-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think she has a crush on Mark  and who can blame her


Know what you mean!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## gillyH1981

Kate's exit was terrible. no blood, no wound. the paramedics were useless. 

The writers cleary didn't do their medical research. Were was the cannula, the fluids, drugs, adrenalin & the defibrilator. absolutely terribe.

Kate should have been give CPR in ambulance with a drip/fluids attached to her and the defibrilator used and then given emergency surgery in hospital. Georgia was as much use as a chocolate fire guard. She's a nurse, she didn't even start CPR herself. she didn't even check for a pulse properly. if someone is shot, you shouldn't move them as well, as it could cause more damage. Kate should have been kept were she was. Georgia being a nurse should know that. They should bring Kate back. A return storyline would be more believable than that pathetic & badly written episode. Also reading comments from some real paramedics on the Neighbours facebook page, the way they gave CPR was terrible and also paramedics CAN NOT prounnce someone dead. only a doctor can annonce someone dead.

----------


## gillyH1981

Kate's exit was terrible. no blood, no wound. the paramedics were useless. 

The writers cleary didn't do their medical research. Were was the cannula, the fluids, drugs, adrenalin & the defibrilator. absolutely terribe.

Kate should have been give CPR in ambulance with a drip/fluids attached to her and the defibrilator used and then given emergency surgery in hospital. Georgia was as much use as a chocolate fire guard. She's a nurse, she didn't even start CPR herself. she didn't even check for a pulse properly. if someone is shot, you shouldn't move them as well, as it could cause more damage. Kate should have been kept were she was. Georgia being a nurse should know that. They should bring Kate back. A return storyline would be more believable than that pathetic & badly written episode. Also reading comments from some real paramedics on the Neighbours facebook page, the way they gave CPR was terrible and also paramedics CAN NOT prounnce someone dead. only a doctor can annonce someone dead. Wost exit/death scene ever. Fans could write a better exit.

Neighbours spent all that time getting Scott back and then Ashleigh leaves. The point of bringing Mark back was so Kate&Mark got back together & got their happy endng.  

Neighbours need to bring Kate back and turn her death into a dream while she's in a coma recovering from her injury and dreaming what life would be like in Ramsay Street if she died.

This would be Kate's alternate reality and she's dreaming about how her friends and family would deal with her dying. This storyline is possible, as it was done in Home & Away with Alf in 2002. They could get Peri Cummings back who played Jill Ramsay and Jill could show Kate what her like in Ramsay Street would be like if she died.

the scenes that happpened, kate dying, her funeral, the tribute, Mark & Paul arguing over Kate, Paul blaming Mark for what happened to kate and Mark trying to bring Kate killer to justice and all of Kate's friends being sad about her dying would all be part of her alternate reality while she in a coma. these scenes would be edited in around other storylines that are still happening. Would be a great storyline. Then Kate & Mark can have their happy ending and get married.

A storyilne like this would be a great and definitely bring in ratings if they promoted the storyline but without giving much away.

Neighbours ratings have took a HUGE drop since Kate left, if she come back and Kate&Mark got married, ratings would rise again. Fans were looking forward to a Kate&Mark wedding. This storyline would make a brillant return storyline for kate.  Ashleigh has said she would LOVE a wedding episode.

----------


## Dazzle

> Kate's exit was terrible. no blood, no wound. the paramedics were useless. 
> 
> The writers cleary didn't do their medical research.


I agree the medical side of her death was silly and ill-researched, although they did at least try to explain the lack of blood by saying there was no exit wound.  You've got to remember that Neighbours is rated as suitable for kids, hence the lack of gore.




> The point of bringing Mark back was so Kate&Mark got back together & got their happy endng.


Well no...the point was whatever the writers wanted it to be, which in this case was to up the drama by killing Kate off in Mark's arms.




> Neighbours need to bring Kate back and turn her death into a dream while she's in a coma recovering from her injury and dreaming what life would be like in Ramsay Street if she died.
> 
> This would be Kate's alternate reality and she's dreaming about how her friends and family would deal with her dying. This storyline is possible, as it was done in Home & Away with Alf in 2002.


Just because a storyline works in Home and Away, doesn't mean it'll work in another soap.  H&A has a long history of messing with reality, eg supernatural storylines and the like.




> Neighbours ratings have took a HUGE drop since Kate left, if she come back and Kate&Mark got married, ratings would rise again. Fans were looking forward to a Kate&Mark wedding. This storyline would make a brillant return storyline for kate.  Ashleigh has said she would LOVE a wedding episode.


I've seen no evidence that there's been a HUGE drop in Neighbours' ratings.  Even if that's true, it doesn't mean it's because of Kate's killing, as she was more disliked than liked going by what I've read on the internet. I personally was largely indifferent to Kate.

I'm of the opinion that certain fans' obsession with Kate and Mark as a couple (to the point of continuously hounding the Neighbours team online) may have tipped the balance in favour of an unhappy ending for them just to spite said obsessives.

----------

lizann (13-05-2014), Mirjam (13-05-2014), Perdita (13-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

kate was never a huge beloved character well maybe only for you gillyH1981  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2014), Mirjam (13-05-2014), Perdita (13-05-2014), tammyy2j (14-05-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

> I agree the medical side of her death was silly and ill-researched, although they did at least try to explain the lack of blood by saying there was no exit wound. You've got to remember that Neighbours is rated as suitable for kids, hence the lack of gore.


they should still have been blood. there was no blood, no wond and no hole in the dress were the bullet went through. pretty patetic exit.




> Well no...the point was whatever the writers wanted it to be, which in this case was to up the drama by killing Kate off in Mark's arms.


the point of bringing Mark back was so Kate&Mark got their happy ending. Both Scott & Ashleigh has said she would LOVE a wedding episode.




> Just because a storyline works in Home and Away, doesn't mean it'll work in another soap. H&A has a long history of messing with reality, eg supernatural storylines and the like.


It would work in Neighbours, both soaps copy each other all the time. The storyline did happen in 2002 in H&A. the dream/coma storyline would bring in new & old viewers and would show neighbours are capable of storylines other than death/drama. they need to push the boundaries and do storylines they have never done before. poeple want to see happy storylines not characters getting killed off all the time. Killing characters off is making them lose heaps of viewers.

----------


## gillyH1981

> I agree the medical side of her death was silly and ill-researched, although they did at least try to explain the lack of blood by saying there was no exit wound. You've got to remember that Neighbours is rated as suitable for kids, hence the lack of gore.


they should still have been blood. if you are shot, they should still be blood. there was no blood, no wound and no hole in the dress were the bullet went through. pretty pathetic & poorly written exit. it wasn't even sad or dramatic. Audrey the dog's death was more sad than Kate's exit.




> Well no...the point was whatever the writers wanted it to be, which in this case was to up the drama by killing Kate off in Mark's arms.


the point of bringing Mark back was so Kate&Mark got their happy ending. Both Scott & Ashleigh has said she would LOVE a wedding episode.




> Just because a storyline works in Home and Away, doesn't mean it'll work in another soap. H&A has a long history of messing with reality, eg supernatural storylines and the like.


It would work in Neighbours, both soaps copy each other all the time. The storyline did happen in 2002 in H&A. the dream/coma storyline would bring in new & old viewers and would show neighbours are capable of storylines other than death/drama. they need to push the boundaries and do storylines they have never done before. poeple want to see happy storylines not characters getting killed off all the time. Killing characters off is making them lose heaps of viewers.

----------


## Summer8

I tend to disagree - Kate was well loved....

----------


## tammyy2j

I didn't mind Kate but her death exit was done badly and very quick

----------


## Dazzle

> they should still have been blood. if you are shot, they should still be blood. there was no blood, no wound and no hole in the dress were the bullet went through. pretty pathetic & poorly written exit.


I agree.




> it wasn't even sad or dramatic. Audrey the dog's death was more sad than Kate's exit.





> I tend to disagree - Kate was well loved....


Audrey's death being more sad than Kate's says it all. Audrey was more beloved by many Neighbours fans than Kate was. The latter's betrayal of two of her so-called best friends with Kyle, while still being depicted as saintly, turned many viewers off Kate as a character.  In fact, she was known ironically by the nickname "St Kate" on the DS forum, and disliked quite intensely by many of the posters there.

I actually didn't mind Kate and was bemused by the hatred some viewers had for her.

Here's a thread about Kate being killed on DS - you can see that most of the posters are delighted about Kate's impending death.  You're mentioned quite a lot on this thread Gilly!




> the point of bringing Mark back was so Kate&Mark got their happy ending. Both Scott & Ashleigh has said she would LOVE a wedding episode.


The story belongs to the writers and producers, not to Ashleigh Brewer's fans, who need to write their own fanfic if they want to control the story.

The fact that Scott McGregor was staying on after she left meant that they were never going to get a happy ending. In fact, I've just read that his contract has been extended, something the producers were probably hoping for and an eventuality they would have planned the story around.

As for Ashleigh Brewer, according to Stefan Dennis she was "delighted when she learned that her character Kate Ramsay would be killed off" as she "had no plans to return in the future".  Read the full interview with Stefan here.

Colette Mann also confirmed that Ashleigh Brewer wanted Kate to be killed off.




> ...and would show neighbours are capable of storylines other than death/drama...poeple want to see happy storylines not characters getting killed off all the time.


Accusing Neighbours of containing too many deaths is kind of missing the point of the soap. That description fits H&A not Neighbours. The latter is far more cheery and grounded in reality on a day-to-day basis than any other soap I watch.  Of course it has the occasional bit of drama and tragedy but it's not par for the course.  Characters are certainly not being killed off all the time  :Rotfl: 

Anyway, I give up on this debate as you're obviously not going to be swayed lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Mirjam (15-05-2014), Perdita (14-05-2014), tammyy2j (16-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Could not agree more with you, dazzle, on all points ....

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Could not agree more with you, dazzle, on all points ....


Thanks Perdy, I appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## Mirjam

Me three Dazzle!

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2014), Perdita (15-05-2014)

----------


## Summer8

Very much so, they could of done that better!

----------


## Dazzle

> Me three Dazzle!


Thanks a lot, Mirjam  :Smile:

----------


## Mirjam

You're welcome. I got a bit fed up with Kate trying to steal Kyle from both Jade and Georgia, she was only ever interested in the guy she couldn't have but when he was available, she wasn't interested. Not until after he broke up with Georgia that is.

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> You're welcome. I got a bit fed up with Kate trying to steal Kyle from both Jade and Georgia, she was only ever interested in the guy she couldn't have but when he was available, she wasn't interested. Not until after he broke up with Georgia that is.


True.  Her latest stunt - being deeply in love with two different men within a couple of weeks - was just the icing on the cake for me!  :Big Grin: 

Still, I didn't dislike Kate, I just wished she'd been written a bit better and more consistently.  I think Ashleigh Brewer is a decent enough actress and hope she finds success after Neighbours (and peace and quiet from her rabid "fans").

----------


## Mirjam

I agree, I liked Kate in the beginning but what the writers did with the character didn't agree with me. Not Ashleigh's fault, she has to do with what the writers write  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

They didn't have to kill Kate off in such a pathetic way. a return storyline would be more believable than Kate's exit.

----------


## Mirjam

It was Ashleigh's way to be killed off and don't forget that this is a program that is being shown before the watershed so they cannot show too many gory details.

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2014), Perdita (20-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> They didn't have to kill Kate off in such a pathetic way. a return storyline would be more believable than Kate's exit.


Get real, people coming back from the dead because somebody has dreamt their death is not going to work again

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2014), Mirjam (20-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> They didn't have to kill Kate off in such a pathetic way. a return storyline would be more believable than Kate's exit.


Get real, people coming back from the dead because somebody has dreamt their death is not going to work again

----------

Mirjam (20-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

She could still return even though she died  :Stick Out Tongue:  has been done before in soaps

----------


## Perdita

Yes, but as I said .. really would not work again, in my opinion ... and Scott McGregor will be leaving Neighbours again before long ... there really would be no point as much as Gillly would love for it to happen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Mirjam (20-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> She could still return even though she died  has been done before in soaps


Don't encourage Gilly, Tammy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Mirjam (20-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I see Gilly has been banned from another forum  :Banned: ... I fear we will see more of fantasy and wishful thinking here now   :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2014), Mirjam (20-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I see Gilly has been banned from another forum ... I fear we will see more of fantasy and wishful thinking here now


She's notorious among the Neighbours online community for her obsessiveness about the soap, and particularly about Kate and Mark.  She's been banned/blocked on numerous sites.  She's even been reported to the police for harrassing Ashleigh Brewer according the this tweet!  :EEK!: 

It must be serious when I've seen more than one person write that Ashleigh probably wanted to be killed off in the hope of silencing Gilly.

----------

Mirjam (20-05-2014), Perdita (21-05-2014)

----------


## Mirjam

I don't want to sound hateful or spiteful but is it just me that finds the posts of GillyH too much? She sounds like she knows it all ,and maybe it's just me, but when I read her posts they are so full of "I know it all, what I post is right and I am the only reliable source on here". Please correct me if I'm wrong but I did see that post and Stalkerazzi comes to mind.... last thing I want is to ban people!

----------


## Dazzle

> ...when I read her posts they are so full of "I know it all, what I post is right and I am the only reliable source on here


I think that's one of the reasons she's been banned from some other forums.  I haven't read her posts on the spoiler threads (as I no longer read spoilers), but I haven't found anything she's written on this thread to be more than annoying so far.

----------

Mirjam (21-05-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I don't want to sound hateful or spiteful but is it just me that finds the posts of GillyH too much? She sounds like she knows it all ,and maybe it's just me, but when I read her posts they are so full of "I know it all, what I post is right and I am the only reliable source on here". Please correct me if I'm wrong but I did see that post and Stalkerazzi comes to mind.... last thing I want is to ban people!


I don't mind her posts at all.  Makes a nice change to see a big Kate fan.  :Smile:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> They didn't have to kill Kate off in such a pathetic way. a return storyline would be more believable than Kate's exit.


I've accepted it now, but really wish they hadn't killed Kate.

----------


## Summer8

I agree, I wish they didn't also

----------

Ruffed_lemur (22-05-2014)

----------


## Summer8

Oh dear, is there an obsession going on here..... That is terrible Gilly.....

----------


## Perdita

> I don't mind her posts at all.  Makes a nice change to see a big Kate fan.


I don't have a problem with viewers being a fan but to imply they know storylines that are all along the line they would like it in their fantasy is wrong, imo

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2014), Mirjam (22-05-2014), tammyy2j (22-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I don't mind her posts at all.  Makes a nice change to see a big Kate fan.


I don't have a problem with viewers being a fan but to imply they know storylines that are all along the line they would like it in their fantasy is wrong, imo

----------


## tammyy2j

I imagine Gilly is watching Kate and Mark you tube videos to the music of Especially for You  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Mirjam (22-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't have a problem with viewers being a fan...


Being a fan and being obsessed are very different.

----------

Perdita (23-05-2014)

----------


## Mirjam

Former Neighbours star Ashleigh Brewer has joined the cast of US soap The Bold and the Beautiful. The Australian actress, who played Kate Ramsay on Neighbours, will appear in the role of Ivy Forrester on the CBS series. Ivy will be the niece of patriarch Eric Forrester (John McCook) and will make her first appearance in early July.

The Bold and the Beautiful executive producer and head writer Bradley P. Bell said: "We are thrilled to introduce Ashleigh, whose poise and talent are already well known in Australia and the UK. "Ivy is the daughter of Eric's younger brother, John Forrester, who has been living in Sydney. A young, worldly designer, Ivy is brought in to work on the new Hope for the Future jewellery line. "It won't be long before she finds herself deeply entangled in the lives and loves of our younger generation." 

Source: Digital Spy.

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2014)

----------


## Mirjam

Former Neighbours star Ashleigh Brewer has joined the cast of US soap The Bold and the Beautiful. The Australian actress, who played Kate Ramsay on Neighbours, will appear in the role of Ivy Forrester on the CBS series. Ivy will be the niece of patriarch Eric Forrester (John McCook) and will make her first appearance in early July.

The Bold and the Beautiful executive producer and head writer Bradley P. Bell said: "We are thrilled to introduce Ashleigh, whose poise and talent are already well known in Australia and the UK. "Ivy is the daughter of Eric's younger brother, John Forrester, who has been living in Sydney. A young, worldly designer, Ivy is brought in to work on the new Hope for the Future jewellery line. "It won't be long before she finds herself deeply entangled in the lives and loves of our younger generation." 

Source: Digital Spy.

----------


## Summer8

yeah just read that on the B&B site, this is awesome I am so excited for Ashleigh - its fantastic we still get to watch her....
I cant believe she only just left neighbours and landed this role - well done B&B the most popular soap.....
Ivy will make her entrance while they are still trying to figure out who killed Kate... LOL

gotta love soaps....

Good luck Ashleigh you left one of my favorite soaps to join my most favorite, cant wait to watch how you stir up the Forrester clan.... xxxx

----------


## Summer8

yeah just read that on the B&B site, this is awesome I am so excited for Ashleigh - its fantastic we still get to watch her....
I cant believe she only just left neighbours and landed this role - well done B&B the most popular soap.....
Ivy will make her entrance while they are still trying to figure out who killed Kate... LOL

gotta love soaps....

Good luck Ashleigh you left one of my favorite soaps to join my most favorite, cant wait to watch how you stir up the Forrester clan.... xxxx

----------


## jamezzz981

SPOILERS FOR UK VIEWERS YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.

So I just watched the recent Neighbours that provided more clues to Kate Ramsay's killer. This time round, Kyle and Georgia were checking the security camera outside dial a Kyle. To their surprise, they find a man who buries something in the sand. Unfortunately, Kyle was in Thailand when this occurred and Josh has no idea about this. They ask Karl if they know this mysterious person, shows them the picture. Holly instantly says 'I know him. That's Victor, mummy's friend'. Karl calls Izzy and confirms it is victor cleary related to Gus cleary (remember my last theory?). Furthermore, Kyle and Georgia discover that this happened on the day Kate was shot...

So what do you think? I still reckon there is more to this story and is not victor cleary but the good thing is that this plot is finally thickening and getting interesting. What are your thoughts???

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> SPOILERS FOR UK VIEWERS YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.
> 
> So I just watched the recent Neighbours that provided more clues to Kate Ramsay's killer. This time round, Kyle and Georgia were checking the security camera outside dial a Kyle. To their surprise, they find a man who buries something in the sand. Unfortunately, Kyle was in Thailand when this occurred and Josh has no idea about this. They ask Karl if they know this mysterious person, shows them the picture. Holly instantly says 'I know him. That's Victor, mummy's friend'. Karl calls Izzy and confirms it is victor cleary related to Gus cleary (remember my last theory?). Furthermore, Kyle and Georgia discover that this happened on the day Kate was shot...
> 
> So what do you think? I still reckon there is more to this story and is not victor cleary but the good thing is that this plot is finally thickening and getting interesting. What are your thoughts???


I thought Kyle was still around when Kate was shot, but left shortly afterwards?  Obviously hadn't checked the CC for a while though.  It sounds like it is Victor Cleary, burying the gun perhaps.

I think this story is very interesting, and has been all the time.  As well as Lauren & Brad's daughter story.

----------


## Summer8

Yes Kyle was still around when Kate was shot, he left straight after.........

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours has pranked fans by teasing Kate Ramsay's return on April Fools' Day.

Dramatic scenes last year saw Kate (Ashleigh Brewer) being killed off after she was shot in a revenge killing against her uncle Paul.

A new Neighbours video released today (April 1) hints at a sensational return for the character, teasing that Kate could somehow be alive.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...p8Bd1c2kpv8i7Z

*However, before fans get too excited, the video is merely an April Fools' Day prank and Olympia Valance can be seen confirming this at the end.* _Take note, GillianH!!!_

----------

badirene (01-04-2015), Dazzle (01-04-2015), Mirjam (01-04-2015)

----------


## kmti234

Looks like this article may have given hinted as Ashleigh returning to Neighbours.

https://soapshows.com/bold-and-beaut...ng-neighbours/

----------


## Perdita

> Looks like this article may have given hinted as Ashleigh returning to Neighbours.
> 
> https://soapshows.com/bold-and-beaut...ng-neighbours/


Gilly, stop it, she is not coming back, she was killed off ... means she canÂ´t return as a guest either a..... :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2016), Mirjam (25-03-2016), ScorpioStar (25-03-2016)

----------


## Mirjam

> Looks like this article may have given hinted as Ashleigh returning to Neighbours.
> 
> https://soapshows.com/bold-and-beaut...ng-neighbours/


You need to let go of your unhealthy obsession that Kate is coming back Gilly!

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> You need to let go of your unhealthy obsession that Kate is coming back Gilly!


Preach! If she died off screen, I could potentially buy her coming back because an off screen death in soap land is usually a fake one. 
And this whole "oh, it was a cover up" a cover up for what? They caught the guy who shot her, she could have come out of hiding a long time ago  :Stick Out Tongue:  And I'm pretty sure if it turned out she was lying this whole time, Mark, Sophie and Paul would be pretty darn angry haha
Unless she returns as a ghost or in a dream, some people really need to let Kate go...

If she does come back alive and well, I have a lot of apologies to make  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016)

----------


## indigodance

I think the story line of Kate coming back would be too weird to deal with.  She thought Mark was dead as he had gone under cover after she got left behind because of Sophie having a meltdown .... to follow the same story line for her would just be lazy writing.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016)

----------


## kmti234

> Gilly, stop it, she is not coming back, she was killed off ... means she canÂ´t return as a guest either a.....


YOU don't know that she won't come back. Can be an onscreen fake death. 

That article on Katherine Kelly Lang's Neighbours episode hints that Ashleigh could be returning to Neighbours. They wouldn't have put it on otherwise.  :Smile:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> YOU don't know that she won't come back. Can be an onscreen fake death. 
> 
> That article on Katherine Kelly Lang's Neighbours episode hints that Ashleigh could be returning to Neighbours. They wouldn't have put it on otherwise.


The way I read the article, it said she was already making guest appearances.  So obviously they got it wrong!

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), PAJ88 (26-03-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

> YOU don't know that she won't come back. Can be an onscreen fake death. 
> 
> That article on Katherine Kelly Lang's Neighbours episode hints that Ashleigh could be returning to Neighbours. They wouldn't have put it on otherwise.


YOU don't know that she will either. According to you, he was supposed to return last March, then return near Mark and Paige's wedding to break them up as she was pregnant with his kid, and countless other times - all have proven that you are full of ****. 

Get help. Get a life. Get off here. You were banned because you were trolling.

FFS.

----------

Mirjam (26-03-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

> YOU don't know that she won't come back. Can be an onscreen fake death. 
> 
> That article on Katherine Kelly Lang's Neighbours episode hints that Ashleigh could be returning to Neighbours. They wouldn't have put it on otherwise.


YOU don't know that she will either. According to you, he was supposed to return last March, then return near Mark and Paige's wedding to break them up as she was pregnant with his kid, and countless other times - all have proven that you are full of ****. 

Get help. Get a life. Get off here. You were banned because you were trolling.

FFS.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Mirjam (26-03-2016), PAJ88 (26-03-2016), Pantherboy (26-03-2016), Perdita (26-03-2016), ScorpioStar (26-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> The way I read the article, it said she was already making guest appearances.  So obviously they got it wrong!


Yes, the only mention of Ashleigh Brewer in that article is this quote:




> Australian actress Ashleigh Brewer (Ivy) originated the role of Kate Ramsay on âNeighboursâ and occasionally returns for a guest spot.


which is patently wrong.  There's absolutely NO hint of Ashleigh returning to Neighbours, except perhaps in some fans' fervoured imaginations...  :Ninja:

----------

Mirjam (26-03-2016), Pantherboy (26-03-2016), Perdita (26-03-2016), Ruffed_lemur (27-03-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours revisits Kate Ramsay's death for spooky Halloween storyline
Is she sending a message from beyond the grave?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ath-revisited/

Neighbours fans will be left wondering whether Kate Ramsay's ghost is back to haunt Erinsborough next week.

The local teens will make a daring attempt to contact Kate's spirit on Halloween, leading to some spooky scenes.

Harlow Robinson, Mackenzie Hargreaves, Hendrix Greyson and troublemaker Richie Amblin will all be involved in the chilling storyline.

As the schoolkids prepare for Halloween, they hear about a former Erinsborough High teacher who was murdered at the rotunda.

This refers to the tragic moment that Kate was gunned down by Victor Cleary in 2014.

The group decide to try to contact Kate through a sÃ©ance, arranging to meet at night by the Lassiters lake.

Much to everyone's surprise, the glass appears to move across the board â starting to spell out a message.

Does Kate have something to tell the Ramsay Street residents, or is this just one big Halloween hoax?

The character of Kate was played by Ashleigh Brewer between 2009 and 2014. Kate's death was recently mentioned on screen, as Mark Brennan said a final farewell to her at the lake before leaving Erinsborough last week.

Since leaving Neighbours, Ashleigh has appeared in US soap The Bold and the Beautiful and rival Aussie show Home and Away.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, October 31 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (22-10-2019)

----------

